

Visually teaching sorting algorithms with east-european traditional folk dances - pax
http://www.youtube.com/user/AlgoRythmics/videos?flow=grid&view=0

======
ColinWright
So just out of interest I tried the first search I thought of for this idea;

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3A%28...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3A%28sort+dance%29&start=0)

Here are a few results. This had the most comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2445963>

Most other don't have any comments, but are often to different sources:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2441803>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2447395>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3341876>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2432737>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3479504>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3366209>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2479513>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2436149>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3575994>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2580477>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3427892>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2437119>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2424890>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2458572>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2425442>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3166150>

~~~
pax
good point, my bad. I also searched before (to the best of my knowledge), but
I only found 3 matches:
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=algorythmic...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=algorythmics)

I thought it was brilliant and deserved another push - Just like all those
posters before me :)

If I would've been smart enough to find the bulk of the previous attempts or
the 59+ post I would've surely refrained. I'll leave this a bit here for you
to see my answer then I hope to remember and take out the trash :) Thanks

~~~
ColinWright
The most recent I found is over 6 months ago, so comments are closed there,
and maybe it's new for some people who then want to have their say.

It's more of a "heads up" as to why you might not get many votes or comments.

~~~
pax
thanks, you're too kind. I'm also annoyed by double posting. And I was overly
excited :)

~~~
ColinWright
Well clearly someone doesn't mind the endless postings of the same things,
I've been down-voted.

Never mind - good job I don't care about the karma. I still think it's
important to cross-reference existing discussion, and look at previous
submissions of the same story.

